# Multiple shots of same person in the one pic theme



## Garbz

Yeah what the topic says if it makes any sense.  Yesterday was the first time I ever saw something like this and so I had to try it this morning.

So all you people out there with digital cameras, (and of course normal cameras with multi exposures per frame will be accepted too), post your pics.

This one is me cooking breakfast, and preparing the bacon, oh and waiting for the other two slowpokes to finish cooking.:


----------



## P Bailey

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

This should be brough back to the front ... I've seen several of these in the Galleries that might want to go in here, too?


----------



## noworyz

removed, broken links


----------



## jocose

Here's my first attempt at this. I don't think it worked so well, but I'm pleased with the first draft.

Comments are, of course, welcomed and encouraged.


----------



## Corry

noworyz, THAT'S AWESOME! I love how you made a story out of it! 

JoCose...very cool idea, too! I love pics like this, and have always wanted to try it!


----------



## clemeys

Is this somehting that is done w/ ps or can be done w/ my 350d?

VERY COOL!


----------



## jocose

I did it in photoshop.  (I actually started a thread on the critique forum for some tips), but here's how I did it:

I took my 3 chairs and set them up.  I set the camera on auto with a 10 sec delay.  I then took "Hear no Evil," (pic 1) reset the camera and took "Speak no Evil," (pic 2) then reset the camera again and tood "See no evil" (pic3).

After dumping them onto my Mac, I went into PhotoShop Elements and opened all 3.  I used pic 1 as my base, and copied the layer onto a new one (since my camera takes JPGs, the layer is considered a background and I can't manipulate it--can anyone explain this?),  Then I copied Pic 2 and Pic 3 into Pic one.  Now I have 3 layers (one for each view--and I deleted the original background of Pic 1).

Next, I selected me and everything to the right of me in Pic 3, feathered it (I used 8, I believe) and then selected the inverse and deleted that.  I moved this to the front.  2 of down and 1 to go.

I went to Pic 2 (the center pic) and selected and deleted everything to the right and left of me.  Then I went in with the eraser tool and tried to delete as much as I could around me, leaving only me, my clothes and the shadows.  Then I moved this one to the top, and you see the results.

If anyone has a better way of doing it, I would love to know.


----------



## jocose

I did this the same night as the previous one, so it's not that great either 

Anyway, here tis.


----------



## LaFoto

This is a bit on the freaky side... erm...siamese triplets... difficult surgery required, whoa :shock: !!  
But I am happy to see you so many times in self-portraits.
Wouldn't you think THIS could be a good one fore the ARTY FARTY self-portrait thread in the Off Topics? Or as well for the self-portrait thread in these very Photo Themes?


----------



## CrazyAva

I must try this!


----------



## Johnboy2978




----------



## jadin

jocose said:
			
		

> I did this the same night as the previous one, so it's not that great either


 
I beg to differ, that kicks ass!


----------



## jocose

Thanks!

JonMikal (wait, I think it was C.A.G.E.--I get so confused) gave me a great idea with his 10 fold one.  I just need to find the right place to do it, but if I can pull it off, it will be awesome!!!  Stay tuned.


----------



## jadin

jocose said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> JonMikal (wait, I think it was C.A.G.E.--I get so confused)


 
FYI they are one and the same. He changed his username.


----------



## jocose

but wait...he changed it back...that's why I get confused     Just cuz he's schitzo doesn't mean he has the right to make the rest of us schitzo  :lmao:


----------



## uberben




----------



## jocose

Ben, I like this one.  But aren't you afraid of a) falling off the ledge onto yourself, b) getting up from the computer and rolling the chair over yourself, or c) getting up from the table and tripping over yourself?

I guess the bottom line is that you shouldn't lay on the floor when there are so many of you around.


----------



## uberben

Haha, maybe i'll have to put a bell around my necks so I can here myself coming.


----------



## Eightball Walker

This is a sweet idea! 



I'm havin problems with imageshack :****ed: and with this damn smiliey apparently :er:


----------



## iPanzica

This looks like so much fun! I just kinda am confused as to how to do it ... set up the camera with tripod. Take pictures the same space w/o moving the camera, and just dealte the backgorunds in photoshop? I guess if no one is close to each other it will work ... i'll try it tommorw it's 4am :-\

ok now thats its 8pm the next day I did it 






I call this &#8220;State of Mind&#8221; because I took three types of clothing &#8220;styles&#8221; that people would look at and say &#8220;Oh he&#8217;s a prep!&#8221; or &#8220;Eww it&#8217;s a gothic punk&#8221; or &#8220;eh He just looks like a normal teenage boy&#8221; or whatever. The truth is cloths don&#8217;t really make the person. I dress how ever I want. Some days I&#8217;ll look more casual and wear preppy clothing. While others I&#8217;ll want to all black and look like I just killed someone. And then there are those relaxing days where I just want to chill in a pair of normal pants, and hang lose. The truth is when I am wearing any of the three types of clothing, I&#8217;m still the same person. I&#8217;m still in the same state of mind for any of them. Clothes don&#8217;t make the person, the person does. I hope my piece of art can get that across to you.

Comments are always welcome.

How I did it: Well as in 90% of my photography I used myself, I took the picture, and I edited it in Photoshop 7, if you want to know more detailed ways of how I did it, just ask and I'll try to explain. I'm still learning mind you. Thanks to [link] for the help of learning masks. 

http://speedysworld.deviantart.com/


----------



## uberben

This is me last year on my bike.


----------



## JTHphoto

"I'm all in."


----------



## PhotoGuy30523

TEACH ME TO DO THIS PLEASE




			
				noworyz said:
			
		

> I'll add mine that I had in the galleries!


----------



## ChopstickHero

here's my first attempt at this!

_*to read or not to read?*_


----------



## jocose

This is a little more than multis of 1 person, but I thought it would fit here as well:


----------



## Matty-Bass

By the way, this one wasn't copying JTHphoto's shot:lmao:. JOHNBOY you took my idea!!!! :er:


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

WClement7

He took the shots.  I did the ps work


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

Me watchin the big game!


----------



## Garbz

Oh my GOD!  I completely forgot about this thread. Nice to see it was revived a year later with some real input. These are all fantastic pics.  Here's one I took a long time ago for a friend:


----------



## suthernplaygurl85

Will somebody please explain how to do this concept in detail for me please? I would love to do it email me @suthernplaygurl85@yahoo.com THANKS!


----------



## xfloggingkylex

suthernplaygurl85 said:
			
		

> Will somebody please explain how to do this concept in detail for me please? I would love to do it email me @suthernplaygurl85@yahoo.com THANKS!


 
you need a tripod first of all.  Set your camera up on that and set it to delayed shot, like 12 seconds or so.  When I've done this before I focus on whatever I want to be the focus, such as a pool table.  Then I turn the camera to manual focus (so that pressing the shutter release button wont try to auto focus it again) and I also set the camera to manual mode and meter for the room.  Then it's all about taking shots of yourself in different places.  One warning though, try to avoid standing in places where there are harsh overlapping shadows or you will have a tough time photoshopping it.  After you have as many pictures as you want, open the main image in photoshop (or GIMP if you're poor like me).  From there you just create new layers and paste the other files onto each seperate layer.  As you add a layer you need to apply a mask set on full transparency.  Then you "paint" in black where the new figure is and it will be added into the image.  It is kind of hard to explain, so if this is confusing I'll whip up a shot and send you the PSD file so that you can see how the seperate layers work.

Basically you just blend layers together using all of the original, and only the new poses of the pictures after that.


----------



## suthernplaygurl85

Thanks so much....I am still a little confused tho....could you send me a file?


----------



## xfloggingkylex

here's the one I've done before







thanks to my brother for the poses.


this was actually pretty hard with the 2 on the left because of their shadows, but I think it turned out well.

EDIT:  I sent the files that show what I did, but I also just remember that a guy on texasphotoforum.com has how-to videos for download and one of them is this type of work, called attack of the clones.

http://www.blog.bluehourphoto.com/videolibrary/quicktips/

check it out, the guy is awesome.


----------



## c_mac

these are fun...everyone has some really good ones. mine is a little choppy but i did it long before the PS skills i have now...


----------



## thirdaxis

Here are two examples of mine:

Poker Faces - A Self Portrait by ~thirdaxis on deviantART

http://thirdaxis.deviantart.com/art/Game-Day-Faces-Self-Portrait-125299067


----------



## zombiesniper

Lets revive this theme.




Mood swing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL

One of my favorites.  The 3yo grand did not want her photo taken that day.  I said that was too bad because I wanted her to stand on the table.  Then she was all in 




Life of a 3 year old by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------

